# RX 480 Crash in games



## dotpower (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello all 

I have a RX 480 that keeps crashing in games. I can use it if i underclock the card, and it has been like this for over a year... Can anyone see from the attached log, what is causing the problem?

Thanks in advance!


Greetings dotpower


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hardware specs are needed please. Where did you buy card?

Was it new or used?

Get a picture of white sticker on back of card or side of heatsink, get a gpu-z screenshot, click arrow in gpu-z next to uefi checkbox, attempt to upload bios to vga bios collection through program, you may get a prompt that its already in database, we need that link copy and pasted here.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 10, 2020)

There is possible two reasons

Temperature issues - Which I see that 80 celcius is indeed a problem.
Voltage - RX580 goes max at 1.2v without bios flash and there could be instability problems as yours based upon what I quickly glanced over is about 1.125V max.  This would also cause a problem with temperatures.

My vote goes towards the temperatures first.

To test, put the fan speed to 75% or change the fan curve in Wattman and see if the temperatures drop to safe levels (less than 75 celcius) and see if it stays stable.

If the temperatures drop, and you still have instability, then try increasing the voltage.  Max is 1.2 without vbios changes.  Anyway, make sure temperatures stay safe too (keep the fan speed to 75%).

If it is temperatures, then when was the last time the GPU was cleaned?  And you could also try taking it apart and placing new thermal paste compound MX-4 as its not conductive if you need any advice.


----------



## dotpower (Mar 10, 2020)

I added MX4 and new cooling pads ect. but no luck, if anything, it got worse... Crashed before game started.
Tried turning up the fan, but it didnt help. Im not sure how to add more voltage, but i tried overclocking it, and it ran better, but then the driver crashed, and so did the game...

Gpu-z says i have this card:








						XFX RX 480 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1288 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




But mine looks like this:








						XFX RX 480 Triple X Edition Specs
					

AMD Ellesmere, 1288 MHz, 2304 Cores, 144 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 8192 MB GDDR5, 2000 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I bought it from a dude that had 2 of them in crossfire or what its called.. He said it worked when he took it out.
Is it the correct bios on the card?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

RX-480MBBA V1.1 is whats on the heatsink


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2020)

Can you input system specs.. in particular, your power supply?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Being a reference style card, Id pick up a cooler from arctic, rajintek, gelid and do away with the blower.

This is a reference bios.









						XFX RX 480 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1266 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 10, 2020)

dotpower said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have a RX 480 that keeps crashing in games. I can use it if i underclock the card, and it has been like this for over a year... Can anyone see from the attached log, what is causing the problem?
> 
> ...


That older RX 480 with the 1x 6-pin power connectors are been always problematic,my suggestion is to try to undervolt your card as max as you can and put it on some decent GPU-clock or maybe just get rid off it....GL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Id say someone crossflashed that card...
Here are other bios that match your current 1 but none belong to reference design









						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Zyll Goliath said:


> That older RX 480 with the 1x 6-pin power connectors are been always problematic,my suggestion is to try to undervolt your card as max as you can on some decent GPU-clock or maybe just get rid off it....GL



Im getting closer to what is needed, also being reference design a aftermarket heatsink isnt hard to find. Unfortunately most cards were abused from mining too


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 10, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id say someone crossflashed that card...
> Here are other bios that match your current 1 but none belong to reference design
> 
> 
> ...


Well sure could be that but as I said RX 480 with 6 pin connector are known to have power issues....sometimes card can pull out more than 150W and certain mobo's can not handle that as PCIE slot should supply you with 75W+75W on 1x6pin connector.......


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well sure could be that but as I said RX 480 with 6 pin connector are known to have power issues....


that were rectified with a driver release way back when  i have a ref 480 that has never had an issue since the 2016 driver fix


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 10, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> that were rectified with a driver release way back when  i have a ref 480 that has never had an issue since the 2016 driver fix


Yes it was fixed with the driver but even after the fix some people continue to have the same issues.....that's why I suggest him to undervolt his card and again I am not saying that this 100% his problem...it is just 1 of the possibility's it is also possible what @eidairaman1 said above.......and IF someone switch the bios with the card that have 8 pin connector again he will have similar issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Now if the website wouldnt consider my access a spam attack (opening multiple bios files in new tabs there wouldn't be a problem.

This might be the bios exactly needed (in botton description)








						XFX RX 480 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1288 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This is from verified list








						XFX RX 480 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1328 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## dotpower (Mar 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Can you input system specs.. in particular, your power supply?



Power supply in current system is a Corsair VS550 but the gfx card does the same in different PC's

I will try a flash tomorrow then  How do i undervolt the card? Because i will try that, if the flash dont work.




EDIT....

Hmm im not sure what bios to flash... I backed up the original bios with ATIflash, and it is 512kb, but the ones you linked are only 256kb...
I'm new in this, what should i do?

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 11, 2020)

I am assuming yours is the blower cooler one yes?  Whenever I look up the XFX RX 480MBBA it shows it as a blower cooler style with the 1 6pin connector right?

You could flash it with the bios that @eidairaman1 has provided as it may help especially if the bios versions are different.  The guy must have flashed the bios so the one provided by eidairaman1 is the bottom one that has the reference blower.

Or alternatively, you can try to lower the voltage in wattman and hope that the power draw to the GPU isn't exceeding what is normal for that 6 pin connector.










Give this a try before flashing the bios as flashing a bios is always a risk you take.  No harm to try this first.


----------



## dotpower (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes it is the blower style, and the bottom one is 1328 Mhz and that is different from mine, thou the version number is the same.
I backed up my bios, and it was 512kb so can i safely flash the 256kb bios to mine?


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 11, 2020)

dotpower said:


> Yes it is the blower style, and the bottom one is 1328 Mhz and that is different from mine, thou the version number is the same.
> I backed up my bios, and it was 512kb so can i safely flash the 256kb bios to mine?



it may be different because the one you have is flashed to a different rx 480 which has higher clocks (judging by what your bios shows is different).

Yeah, bios flash even if its smaller should be fine.  I never heard otherwise.  @eidairaman1 knows much more at this than I do but I would say its safe.  So long as you know what you are doing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

dotpower said:


> Yes it is the blower style, and the bottom one is 1328 Mhz and that is different from mine, thou the version number is the same.
> I backed up my bios, and it was 512kb so can i safely flash the 256kb bios to mine?



Try that 1328 one I suggested. because the other file which is 1266 you will need a backup plan in case it causes the card to have a blank screen (spare gpu or motherboard video port with a core I or AMD APU) to recover

Use this tool to flash within windows








						AMDVBFlash / ATI ATIFlash (3.31) Download
					

AMD AMDVBFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS. The version released by ATI was called ATIFlash or just WinFlash.   It supports all AMD Radeo




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Follow the Easy ATi/AMD Video by F7GOS in my signature.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 11, 2020)

The 6 pin 480s were problematic and undeprowered.... the fix didn't fix anything, just nerfed performance so that it would consume less power.  As purchase cost varies little I would recommend usinging a 8 pin card, instead of the gimped 6 pin models.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 11, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> As purchase cost varies little I would recommend usinging a 8 pin card, instead of the gimped 6 pin models.


how does that help when OP already has a 6 pin card lol


----------



## dotpower (Mar 11, 2020)

I tried both the signed and the unsigned bios's, and the signed one ran better then the other one, but none of them fixed the problem.
When i set undervolt to -50% in the radeon driver, it stops crashing but the game lags a bit.... Any suggestions to fixing the lag? 

I flashed the old bios back, sience none of them worked anyways


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 11, 2020)

dotpower said:


> I tried both the signed and the unsigned bios's, and the signed one ran better then the other one, but none of them fixed the problem.
> When i set undervolt to -50% in the radeon driver, it stops crashing but the game lags a bit.... Any suggestions to fixing the lag?
> 
> I flashed the old bios back, sience none of them worked anyways



Undercoating shouldn't cause it to lag unless the gpu is underclocked itself.

Are you using something like MSI afterburner to test the games?  Try running it and watch the gpu mem and core speeds. If you can, try recording or screenshot it and show us.  I can only assume it underclocked itself.  You may have to overclock it while undervolting. Did you watch the video I provided?

If all else fails you could check up on AliExpress and get a used xfx 580 as I see them for fairly cheap.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 11, 2020)

dotpower said:


> I tried both the signed and the unsigned bios's, and the signed one ran better then the other one, but none of them fixed the problem.
> When i set undervolt to -50% in the radeon driver, it stops crashing but the game lags a bit.... Any suggestions to fixing the lag?
> 
> I flashed the old bios back, sience none of them worked anyways


Lower the GPU clock a bit and undervolt the card in MSI afterburner or just use Radeon adrenaline as I already suggested above then do the tests again&again until you see that everything working fine.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Being a reference style card, Id pick up a cooler from arctic, rajintek, gelid and do away with the blower.
> 
> This is a reference bios.
> 
> ...



Try this bios, if it doesn't work that card is screwed up.


----------



## dotpower (Mar 12, 2020)

It said version mismatch.. I even tried flashing another bios first.
Heres something interesting thou... I flashed the original BIOS back, and then pressed "Overclock" in the ATI driver, and then the game ran smooth, and only lagged 1 time, but didnt crash...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2020)

dotpower said:


> It said version mismatch.. I even tried flashing another bios first.
> Heres something interesting thou... I flashed the original BIOS back, and then pressed "Overclock" in the ATI driver, and then the game ran smooth, and only lagged 1 time, but didnt crash...



Could of been a corrupt bios.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 13, 2020)

You could also try firing up HWINFO and checking for memory errors, I had an RX480 that out of the box would crash after running for a while and it ended up being bad memory. If its working now though maybe you flashed the wrong bios earlier.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 13, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> how does that help when OP already has a 6 pin card lol



Shouldn't be all that hard to figure that out .... It's not all that complicated. 

1.  Someone sold it to him
2.  He can do the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Shouldn't be all that hard to figure that out .... It's not all that complicated.
> 
> 1.  Someone sold it to him
> 2.  He can do the same.



Op said card is working now so nothing here to talk about.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 17, 2020)

i had a similar problem, https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-is-happening-with-my-gpu-radeon-rx480.253458/ , in my case i solved it by changing thermal paste, aparently the RX 480 come with thermal paste problems that generate stuttering, crashes etc


----------

